# Continuité SMS/MMS



## termi (5 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je rentre chez moi j'ai bien sur les SMS que j'ai envoyés la journée avec mon Iphone sur mon Ipad (continuité SMS)

Pourquoi ne vois-je pas la totalité des SMS que j'ai envoyé (pas tout mes interlocuteurs) de plus je vois juste ce que j'ai ecrit et pas ce que mon interlocuteur m'a ecrit ! s'agit-il d'un beug ou bien d'un réglage ?

Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## termi (21 Mai 2015)

J'en profite pour vous demander s'il est normal d'avoir le double de mes SMS reçus en IMessage lorsque je passe la porte de chez moi !


----------



## Maxmad68 (23 Mai 2015)

Non ce n'est pas normal
C'est surement dû au passage 3G/Wi-Fi
Essaie de désactiver-réactiver le transfert de sms sur l'iphone, Réglages Messages


----------



## termi (23 Mai 2015)

Je ne mets jamais la 3G !!


----------



## LucasMac (23 Mai 2015)

C'est assez aléatoire comme fonction... Sans que je ne change rien du tout ni à les réglages ni mes habitudes : ça va marcher pendant 1 mois puis plus rien ne marche pendant une semaine puis ça revient... Après plusieurs échanges avec le sav le problème est du côté des serveurs iCloud qui perdent la liste des appareils utilisant le compte iCloud... :/


----------



## termi (23 Mai 2015)

C'est assez chiant !!!! merci pour ta réponse ! Aaaaaaaaaah APPLE !! :-(


----------



## Monsieurte (24 Mai 2015)

J'ai jamais eu aucuns problèmes chez moi. Essaye de désactiver le partage sur tout tes appareils et de le réactiver ensuite.


----------



## termi (29 Mai 2015)

Désolé pour ceux à qui ça n'arrive pas...moi c'est tous les jours !!


----------



## termi (1 Juin 2015)

De plus, je ne vois pas la totalité de mes conversations que j'ai eu au cours de la journée avec mon Iphone sur l'Ipad !!!


----------



## termi (1 Juin 2015)

De plus, je ne vois pas la totalité de mes conversations que j'ai eu au cours de la journée avec mon Iphone sur l'Ipad !!!


----------

